# Whats good from LONG ISLAND, NY IF U LIVE IN LI READ THIS



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Yo, Imma little steezer from LONG ISLAND NY. I Ride at Stratton mostly...and i get there via metrosnowtrips...a little bus company i ride for and LOVE. 


www.metrosnowtrips.com

CHECK IT OUT


----------

